# надеть рубашку, переодеть рубашку



## elemika

Отсюда


> В русском не всё так просто с "одевать" и "надевать".
> Переодень рубашку! _(нормально)
> Перенадень рубашку! (а вот это дико звучит)_



То есть рубашку переодеть можно, надеть можно, а перенадеть нельзя.
Доказывает ли это, что рубашку можно одеть?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Думаю, да.

Оговорюсь — только в тех областях использования языка, где не мешает традиция (а наоборот, благоприятствует). То есть, где-нибудь в документах лучше всё-таки уважать соответствующее традиционное использование, пока оно помнится (со временем, видимо, перестанет).

Другая оговорка — я нисколько не против использования нормативного варианта в разговорной речи. Но только когда это дело добровольное.  То же самое с ненормативным вариантом.

Во всяком случае, такое употребление даёт солидное логическое обоснование для фразы "я одел рубашку". Другой вопрос — законы узуса в разных сферах.

Dixi


----------



## gvozd

elemika said:


> Доказывает ли это, что рубашку можно одеть?



Нет. Язык - это нелогичная субстанция. Если есть "дача взятки", это не значит, что есть "брача взятки". Птичка сидит на ветке, но сидит не на том, на чём человек сидит, а на ногах.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Птичка сидит на ветке, но сидит не на том, на чём человек сидит, а на ногах.


Да, тут имеется ввиду "находится" на ветке. А вот если бы это был человек, то он точно бы "сидел" там. Ему есть на чем сидеть на ветке. Ж-)


----------



## yakor

elemika said:


> доказывает ли это, что рубашку можно одеть?


то что нельзя "перенадеть" не доказывает, что "надеть" нельзя. :d


----------



## floresblancas

"Одеть" рубашку в принципе нельзя, этот глагол используется по отношению к живым существам: "я одела маленького братика." Кстати, "переодеть рубашку" – я бы лучше сказала, "поменять рубашку" или просто "переодеться", если человек меняет одежду.


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> Нет. Язык - это нелогичная субстанция. Если есть "дача взятки", это не значит, что есть "брача взятки". Птичка сидит на ветке, но сидит не на том, на чём человек сидит, а на ногах.


В конечном итоге язык обязательно опирается на некоторый вид логики (условно назовём её "женской логикой"). Всё, что этой логике не соответствует — некрасиво по определению; остальное разделяется по частям. Одна часть (меньшая) — освящённая традицией использования языка, другая часть (большая) — нет, соответственно, к правильному языкоупотреблению соответствует только первая часть этой группы.

Ваши примеры некорректны в том смысле, что не имеют отношения к обсуждаемой теме. Образование слова "брача" было бы нелогично, потому что нет глагола "бравать" (сравните: "недостача" — "недоставать") и поэтому такое слово некрасиво и не используется (разве что маленькими детьми, которые не освоили ещё логику языка) — в отличие от сочетания "одевать рубашку", которое по своей природе разумно и к тому же используется вовсю.

Говорить, что птица сидит на дереве, напротив, вполне логично, потому что про существо, которое устроилось передохнуть, но при этом непосредственно готово переменить положение и приступить к активным действиям, вполне можно сказать, что оно присело (но не прилегло). Вот мы так и говорим. Наверное, говорить, что птица встала на дереве, тоже было бы логично, но традиция не велит, и к тому же незачем, так что так говорить неправильно (хотя и не бесмысленно).


yakor said:


> то что нельзя "перенадеть" не доказывает, что "надеть" нельзя. :d


Прошу отметить — согласен.


----------



## covar

floresblancas said:


> "Одеть" рубашку в принципе нельзя, этот глагол используется по отношению к живым существам: "я одела маленького братика." Кстати, "переодеть рубашку" – я бы лучше сказала, "поменять рубашку" или просто "переодеться", если человек меняет одежду.



"Здания оделись в леса - реконструкция идет полным ходом." (имеются в виду _строительные леса_)

"Поля оделись в белые одежды." _(снег выпал на поля)_

"Одеты клёны жёлтою листвой."


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 x said:


> ваши примеры некорректны в том смысле, что не имеют отношения к обсуждаемой теме. образование слова "брача" было бы нелогично, потому что нет глагола "бравать" (сравните: "недостача" — "недоставать") и поэтому такое слово некрасиво и не используется



пользуясь вашей логикой, прогоню такую телегу.

дача - от глагола дать. брача - от глагола брать. упрекните меня в нелогичности.:d


----------



## covar

_взятка_ от _взять_
_датка_ от _дать

и т.д. и т.п.
_


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> пользуясь вашей логикой, прогоню такую телегу.
> 
> дача - от глагола дать. брача - от глагола брать. упрекните меня в нелогичности.:d


Видимо, так образуются существительные только от глаголов несовершенного вида (тут надо бы историков языка спросить). Во всяком случае, когда я смотрю на "брачу", мне всё кажется, что что-то противоречит чему-то и "трётся". Вот "брак" — другое дело. 


covar said:


> _взятка_ от _взять_
> _датка_ от _дать
> 
> и т.д. и т.п.
> _


Вот здесь логично. Правда, не используется. Потому что не сложилось — никогда не было, в общем-то, случая употреблять слово "датка" (может быть, если бы пчёлы передавали собранный нектар друг другу, то был бы и случай...)


----------



## Syline

Рубашку можно надеть, одеть нельзя.


----------



## covar

Syline said:


> Рубашку можно надеть, одеть нельзя.


А вот это надо доказать.
Простая ссылка на Орфографический словарь не принимается.
Доказательства типа "надеть можно что-то на кого-то, а одеть можно кого-то во что-то" тоже не принимаются, поскольку это только личное мнение составителей орфографических словарей, и ничего более.


----------



## Syline

covar said:


> А вот это надо доказать.
> Простая ссылка на Орфографический словарь не принимается.
> Доказательства типа "надеть можно что-то на кого-то, а одеть можно кого-то во что-то" тоже не принимаются, поскольку это только личное мнение составителей орфографических словарей, и ничего более.


То, что эти глаголы - паронимы, а не синонимы, является аксиомой, не требующей доказательств. Хотите и дальше их не различать и неправильно использовать - дело ваше.


----------



## elemika

Вот смотрю я на свою старенькую жилетку и думаю, что давненько она не _*о*_девалась

Как мне понравился его костюм, _*о*_детый по случаю праздника!

В эфире программа: *О*деньте *это* немедленно!

????????


----------



## covar

Исторически и "одеть" и "надеть" происходят от слова "деть", означающего "поместить *что-то* куда-то". ("Куда ты дел мои деньги?")
"одеть" = "деть" + приставка "о" (в значении "вокруг", кругом" - "*о*бежать" и т.п.) = "одеть" = поместить *что-то* *вокруг* чего-то (вокруг тела, например)
"одеть" = "деть" + приставка "на" (в значении "поверх чего-то" - "*на*сесть" и т.п.) = "надеть" = поместить *что-то* *на* что-то (надеть шляпу на голову, например)
Как видите, изначально естественное значение было "поместить *что-то* ..."
Так что вполне понятно, почему говорить "одеть рубашку" также вполне естественно для большинства людей.


----------



## elemika

covar said:


> Исторически и "одеть" и "надеть" происходят от слова "деть", означающего "поместить *что-то* куда-то". ("Куда ты дел мои деньги?")
> "одеть" = "деть" + приставка "о" (в значении "вокруг", кругом" - "*о*бежать" и т.п.) = "одеть" = поместить *что-то* *вокруг* чего-то (вокруг тела, например)
> "одеть" = "деть" + приставка "на" (в значении "поверх чего-то" - "*на*сесть" и т.п.) = "надеть" = поместить *что-то* *на* что-то (надеть шляпу на голову, например)
> Как видите, изначально естественное значение было "поместить *что-то* ..."
> Так что вполне понятно, почему говорить "одеть рубашку" также вполне естественно для большинства людей.



У Даля нашлось "одень" в значении "надень": _Одень тулуп_, надень; одень меня тулупом, накрой".
А вот "переодень" в значении "надень" сохранило свой статус по сей день, если верить Ефремовой :  б) переодевать: надевать другу рубашку или надевать иначе; Малый академический словарь относит эту форму к разговорной (см) 

Похоже, борьбе "одень" с "надень" нет конца  (здесь): 



> Е_ще до революции было высказано множество пожеланий избавиться от упрощений устной речи, не обобщать одеть как единственную форму глагола. Особенно северяне (в Петербурге и Москве) стали охотно смешивать оба глагола в употреблении, южане их различали. _





> _Как бы отчаявшись в том, что удастся отстоять различие, справочник “Трудности словоупотребления и варианты норм русского литературного языка” в 1973 году впервые разрешает употреблять в разговорной речи оба глагола безразлично: одеть или надеть - и на себя, и на кого-то другого, сверху (шляпу на голову, очки на нос) и “вокруг себя” (одеть на себя одежду)._



С последним согласиться не могу, лично для меня разница имеет смысл и ценность. Очень надеюсь, что глагол "надеть" не перейдет в категорию вымирающих. Иначе нас ждут двусмысленности типа "оденьте это немедленно".


----------



## e2-e4 X

elemika said:


> Очень надеюсь, что глагол "надеть" не перейдет в категорию вымирающих.


Ну, это личное!  Двусмысленности обычно прекрасно разрешаются контекстом... Если же говорить про "надеть", то вряд ли ему грозит полное исчезновение, если он окажется хоть сколько-то полезен для практического смыслоразличения. То есть, если "одеть" победит его в обоих значениях, то "надеть" может остаться для разрешения двузначных ситуаций (впрочем, интересно, есть ли такие? На моей практике ни разу не попадались), либо для какого-нибудь особого стилистического эффекта.

Я подозреваю, в русском языке двадцать второго века есть огромная куча таких особенностей, узнав о которых, многие из нас прямо-таки заплакали бы.  Даже и без этой истории с глаголами для одевания.

Что касается двузначностей, чисто риторический вопрос: как бы вы отнеслись к языку, весьма похожему на русский, но в котором для каждого из дополнительных значений глаголов "дать", "положить" и других подобных должны употребляться отдельные слова, а исходный глагол употребляться не может?


----------



## elemika

e2-e4 X said:


> Ну, это личное!  Двусмысленности обычно прекрасно разрешаются контекстом... Если же говорить про "надеть", то вряд ли ему грозит полное исчезновение, если он окажется хоть сколько-то полезен для практического смыслоразличения. То есть, если "одеть" победит его в обоих значениях, то "надеть" может остаться для разрешения двузначных ситуаций (впрочем, интересно, есть ли такие? На моей практике ни разу не попадались), либо для какого-нибудь особого стилистического эффекта.



Боже, храни русский язык!
А глагол "надевать" стал мне еще дороже...


----------

